# Here we go again



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Big plasma televisions for 5 pesos.

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/35-customers-get-tvs-for-5-pesos-or-less/


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> Big plasma televisions for 5 pesos.
> 
> https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/35-customers-get-tvs-for-5-pesos-or-less/


What's the catch?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If the article is correct there is no catch. The store screwed up and mislabelled the tv´s and the store as to honor the price.. Usually the subject is dropped but if people go to PROFECO the price has to be honored so the store closed down not to have to sell all the tv´s at a low price but the people who waited them out got their tv´s


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

If they are willing to spend the night at store then they do deserve to get their single 5 peso TV.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Plasma TV is outdated tech.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

still not a bad deal.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

NCas said:


> If they are willing to spend the night at store then they do deserve to get their single 5 peso TV.


Not really.
They are just trying to take advantage of a mistake
Those people don’t deserve anything


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> NCas said:
> 
> 
> > If they are willing to spend the night at store then they do deserve to get their single 5 peso TV.
> ...


 I agree.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Not really.
> They are just trying to take advantage of a mistake
> Those people don’t deserve anything


I think I told this story here before I went to Commercial looking to buy a refrigerator and found one there at a really good price. I asked the people working there to please check if this was the correct price and that they had these in stock. After getting confirmation on everything I paid for my refrigerator and they came out with a completely different model and had me waiting for an hour while they scratched their heads. Since I already had paid I could not just walk away. I gave them every chance to do their job and failed to save me the trouble is waiting there to get my refund squared away. I blame their management as I' am aware that often the staff do not get the proper training. I've also seen how stores take advantage of consumers such as raising the prices on supposed huge sale days (Buen Fin) so I don't feel too bad when it goes the other way.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Stevenjb said:


> Plasma TV is outdated tech.


 In Mexico all flat screen HD TVs LED & LCD are called plasma TVs.


----------

